# 2013 9 pt back from Taxidermist



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Got him back today. Could not be happier with the job he did.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Very Nice!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Either thats a small room or a huge mount...either way it looks nice.


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Sweet! Out of curiosity, who did the mount?


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Pm sent. Don't want to violate any TOS by advertising, but anyone can pm for his name and contact info.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Shad Rap said:


> Either thats a small room or a huge mount...either way it looks nice.


He 22.5 outside spread and 19 from back to brisket. Butcher said he went 158 hanging weight. Found a formula online that put him at about 250 live weight and I'm sure he was every bit of it. Got over 100 lbs off him for the freezer. Backstraps looked like eye of round roasts.

Got him on video too.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on a oood looking mount and a video to remember the day. I hope you will enjoy looking at the mount through the years as much as I have and mine is forty years old.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

nice deer congrats-nice spread


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Excellent buck *billk*. What kind of camera setup do you have mounted to your bow? That is some nice footage.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Its a flipvideo camera mounted on a bowfinger 2.0 camera mount.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks *billk*.

Again congrats on the nice buck.


----------



## howdog (Oct 15, 2006)

Great looking buck BillK.


----------



## bigbuck150 (May 6, 2014)

nice mount, congrats


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Nice deer , was that a gopro you shot the video with? if so what model?


----------

